# Camellia with Yellowing Leaves



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Based on some reading I have done on this topic, several things can cause a camellias leaves to yellow... does anyone know what this is or what I should do? (See photos) The plants are about 2 years old. Not all leaves are this way but there are more and more each day....


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You've got black spot and yellowing in your leaves.

First, addresss the problem and apply some sort of fungicide, whichever product you use (making sure it is compatible with Camillas in your current temps).

Second, address the cause. It is very likely an issue with overwatering. Cut back on watering asap and watch it very closely to see if it improves.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I'll second what @Ecks from Tex said. Also, make sure you're using a fertilizer designed for camellias. They have ingredients to increase the acid in the soil. You can use spent coffee grounds as well.


----------

